# Alaska Picks



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

These are new to me. I have thumb and finger picks but I didn't like them. These look like a good idea to me. Has anyone else tried them or do you have any thoughts on them?

aLaska Pik - Finger & Thumbnail Pick for Stringed Instruments













Order Your Picks
Sizing / Fitting
Photo Gallery
Contact Information
Home


















Unique Guitar Picks

www.alaskapik.com








*String Instrument Players
This is the perfect pick for:
Classical Guitar, Flamenco, Banjo, Mandolin, Ukelele & Harp*

*Fingernail Pick for playing stringed instruments*

Unique type of pick that fits









Perfect for all types of string instrument players

Available in either *plastic or brass* and sizes from *small to extra-large.*

We have a *sizing chart* to help you choose which Alaska Pik *fits* best.
Order Your Picks Now! (only $1.98 each)




*Finger and Thumbnail Guitar Pick*

* Over the finger, under the nailTM*

Plastic Guitar Pick Sizes
Brass Guitar Pick Sizes
Custom Fitting Instructions


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like the simplicity


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Am I the only one who came in here looking for pictures of Alaska? 

probably.....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> Am I the only one who came in here looking for pictures of Alaska?
> 
> probably.....


You just gave me my smile for the day with your post.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2018)

Lincoln said:


> Am I the only one who came in here looking for pictures of Alaska?
> 
> probably.....


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have used the plastic ones for a few years. Sizing can be tricky. I use large on my thumb, index and middle and medium on my ring finger. I can use medium on my index or large on my ring. (Small is really small, you need very thin fingers even my pinky would be medium).
You need to work on them with a nail file until you find your preferred fit and you need to shape the tips. I recommend you buy more than you need. 
Lastly, I did buy the brass ones but I didn't like them at all.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Am I the only one who came in here looking for pictures of Alaska?
> 
> probably.....


No.... I expected the same.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I am gonna try 'em.


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

I only use fingerpicks when one (or more) of my natural nails breaks so therefore I'm desperate. Until now the only workable alternative has been Alaska picks. There is a new alternative called Tiptonic Fingernails that should start shipping north of the 49th within the year. Here's a video of them in action:


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

why not head down to the salon and get some press on nails? something sassy would be nice and you could meet some great people in the process.










ohh, these are nice too










sassy and chic


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

Unfortunately, most cosmetic press on nails tend to come with adhesive that is either too weak or too strong. The primary advantages of Tiptonics are their stability and ease of removal. Also, the Tiptonic adhesive does not corrode the natural nail underneath.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

That may be true, but you have to admit that the bling factor on Vadsy's nails more than makes up for any shortcomings in the adhesive.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> why not head down to the salon and get some press on nails?


I find the air quality in most salons seriously bad.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I still had both plastic and brass models in my "failed tries drawer"...
Now that I have a bit stronger nails but not strong enough to play,
I can conveniently wear these Alaska pics and play having them on.
The X are a bit too large, while large are a bit uncomfortable.
Maybe I will put a bandaid inside the X (did great in some of my bottlenecks).
Sorry, @Steadfastly, I will give them another try though :
I mean they could otherwise have been an Happy Easter gift to you. :-(
Ah! What you miss if you do not have a "failed tries drawer" ! lol !!!

Add on : the medium plastic size worked fine today...


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

AlBDarned said:


> That may be true, but you have to admit that the bling factor on Vadsy's nails more than makes up for any shortcomings in the adhesive.


I'll concede that the bling factor of Vadsy's nails certainly outdoes the visual impact of the Tiptonics, however; the shortcomings of toxic and otherwise hazardous adhesives can result in irreversible damage to our natural nails. I've seen more than one guitarist's/lutenist's career brought to a tragically abrupt end due to nail fungus precipitated by a hazardous false nail adhesive. Sorry to be a wet blanket on this one but there's nothing tougher than watching a talented musician see his or her career destroyed over something as seemingly innocuous as using false nails.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Guyfrets said:


> I'll concede that the bling factor of Vadsy's nails certainly outdoes the visual impact of the Tiptonics, however; the shortcomings of toxic and otherwise hazardous adhesives can result in irreversible damage to our natural nails. I've seen more than one guitarist's/lutenist's career brought to a tragically abrupt end due to nail fungus precipitated by a hazardous false nail adhesive. Sorry to be a wet blanket on this one but there's nothing tougher than watching a talented musician see his or her career destroyed over something as seemingly innocuous as using false nails.


That's also why I am so reluctant to try any glued false nail...
Better have brittle nails than sick nails...


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

No, that doesn't sound very good at all! I guess then we'll all have to agree that the thing to do would be to get some of those boring boring safety first tiptonics on, and then take THOSE to Vadsy's salon.

Or I think someone mentioned something about some Alaska picks as well...


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

To answer the OP’s question, I have a set of those and they did not feel right for me - very unnatural feeling. They have been sitting in a drawer since. . Note to self: sell those on the CGF.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

When Alaska picked this, I quit caring about their picks.


----------

